# Birth control and primo



## Picklesfritoscok (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been working out for 2 yrs and just recently started taking primo and I'm on birth control.. Is this ok?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2014)

You're a female? Hormones on hormones, ask you're doctor I can only guess there would be some kind of interaction.


----------



## AliceN (Apr 21, 2014)

they say it doesn't affect pregnant, but i would put a hold on primo during pregnancy


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 21, 2014)

Please see this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...f-you-re-female-or-helping-a-female-READ-THIS


----------

